# TTRS DSG Kickdown - Wrong Gear.!!



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Hi Guys,

When im driving on the private test track :roll: doing roughly 70-80 and hit the gas hard, the gearbox is dropping the car into 3rd, bouncing off the limiter (While my nose is on the windscreen) then decided to change to 4/5th and carry on...

This cant be right, anybody had any issues like this on a new car, is it a learning thing.??

CheeRS

Brett


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Nothing to do with willfully breaking the law? :lol:


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Edinburra said:


> Nothing to do with willfully breaking the law? :lol:


Nah.... No problems on the private test track 8)


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Brett - essentially it is a completely different driving experience to a 6 speed TTS when getting on the gas. In the TTS engage S and then kickdown, no problems.

With the RS you need to adopt a different driving style. I have taken it up with Audi. It is detailed in a post on here but don't have the time to search at the mo. Put simply, for overtakes etc I use the paddles to keep the car in the above 3k power sweetspot. Once learnt it becomes a far more engaging driving experience


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I tend to use the paddles 70% of the time. You can hold the left down and it will drop to the lowest safe gear.

For me when it is D it wants to go into 5th at 30 and if in S it keeps jumping between 2 and 3rd at 25 to 30mphh


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Choose your gear manually - simples.

Kickdown is shite and I'd disconnect the switch if I could.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I've heard the gearbox is the achille's heel on these cars... not durability but drivability. The tuners tell me nobody is complaining about it yet I've heard loads of complaints about it first-hand :lol:

TVS Engineering offer a 500EUR "drivability" tune that apparently addresses all the common concerns and makes it what it should have been from factory, but not heard of anyone in the UK with experience of it. Most other "DSG" options are purely clamping torque and shift speeds.

If someone does a proper combination of both at a sensible price, I'd be inclined to get it done, although personally I'm not keen on Sport in the MK2 and drove it in Manual most of the time, with D for 'regular town driving' and briefly S for keen getaways at junctions. So the MK3 will probably not be an issue for me as I'll just use it the same.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

ross_t_boss said:


> I've heard the gearbox is the achille's heel on these cars... not durability but drivability. The tuners tell me nobody is complaining about it yet I've heard loads of complaints about it first-hand :lol:
> 
> TVS Engineering offer a 500EUR "drivability" tune that apparently addresses all the common concerns and makes it what it should have been from factory, but not heard of anyone in the UK with experience of it. Most other "DSG" options are purely clamping torque and shift speeds.
> 
> If someone does a proper combination of both at a sensible price, I'd be inclined to get it done, although personally I'm not keen on Sport in the MK2 and drove it in Manual most of the time, with D for 'regular town driving' and briefly S for keen getaways at junctions. So the MK3 will probably not be an issue for me as I'll just use it the same.


Yes, that's how i come to live with it. My 1st auto box as my TTS was a manual. Missed that control so ended up with paddles.

I do find it changes nice and quick mind you when using the paddles 99% of the time.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

My TTS frequently does this. Not sure it is hitting the limiter, it's more like the box takes itself out of gear but isn't ready to go into the next gear yet. But yes, I get the same feeling of being thrown into the windscreen as you have described. It's pretty crap actually.


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

powerplay said:


> Choose your gear manually - simples.
> 
> Kickdown is shite and I'd disconnect the switch if I could.


Powerplay,

Just place a sticky-backed rectangular chair foot pad, cut in half, either side of the lower throttle pedal floor base, so the kick-down switch can't operate (you may need to double up as the pad will compress at first). You get 100% power and no annoying kick-down!

Works great on my RS3

Mad.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

ross_t_boss said:


> I've heard the gearbox is the achille's heel on these cars... not durability but drivability. The tuners tell me nobody is complaining about it yet I've heard loads of complaints about it first-hand :lol:
> 
> TVS Engineering offer a 500EUR "drivability" tune that apparently addresses all the common concerns and makes it what it should have been from factory, but not heard of anyone in the UK with experience of it. Most other "DSG" options are purely clamping torque and shift speeds.
> 
> If someone does a proper combination of both at a sensible price, I'd be inclined to get it done, although personally I'm not keen on Sport in the MK2 and drove it in Manual most of the time, with D for 'regular town driving' and briefly S for keen getaways at junctions. So the MK3 will probably not be an issue for me as I'll just use it the same.


I've moaned about it loadsa times :lol:

Looked at their brochure and it covers stuff I don't really have an issue with eg changing up through the gears quickly and shift points in sport mode - not concerned with this at all. Doesn't address my biggest gripe with the "power threshold" you have to exceed to get snappy shifts, below which you get sluggish and slurry shifts.

They do say they can customise things individually though so who knows what they can do.

Looks like they have 4 UK dealers and one, Sussex Auto Parts, is just down the road from me so I might pop in there soon and make some enquiries.

Really dislike paying out to fix problems with Audi's software that could have been spot on if they bothered :?


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Thanks Guys, Looks like I will have to adjust my driving style then to match.. Shouldn't take too long to get used to..!!

CheeRS

Brett


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I contacted TVS Engineering via their website a week ago, asking about the various gripes I had with the RS gearbox, if their update can be customized, can I get it done locally etc etc.

Disappointingly not had any response back from them :?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

powerplay said:


> I contacted TVS Engineering via their website a week ago, asking about the various gripes I had with the RS gearbox, if their update can be customized, can I get it done locally etc etc.
> 
> Disappointingly not had any response back from them :?


remember though, once you get a service at Audi they will will any software changes you have made.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

jhoneyman said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted TVS Engineering via their website a week ago, asking about the various gripes I had with the RS gearbox, if their update can be customized, can I get it done locally etc etc.
> ...


If you mean overwrite then I am always very clear that they ask my permission before performing any updates.

And generally depending on what updates they do it may or may not be affected, for example in my mk2 Audi did a software update recall which affected the Haldex 4wd, never touched the engine remap however.

And a moot point if TVS don't bother replying to my enquiry!!!


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Best contact for TVS: [email protected]

I didn't get a reply till I sent a mail, after that the comms was pretty good but I got the gist that (1) You're better off taking the car over to NL (not too bad a detour on a ring trip) for a 'custom map' and (2) it costs more to get one of their UK reps to flash their 'generic' improved map that they would charge in person, but in a group-buy situation they could provide flashing hardware for a refundable deposit at their usual cost.

I've only got 250 miles on my car, picking it up from the details tomorrow so will get another 1k+ on it through July and come up with my gripe list and then plan to sort it.

I discussed with Doug @ MRC and it wouldn't be possible to combine the 'drivability' elements of TVS with their 'torque increase' on the TCU - all one binary file - and TVS charge double for their 'Stage 2' TCU that also includes torque limit increases.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just noticed this is now released.

No idea on UK availability however, can't find any Untronic dealers!

https://www.getunitronic.com/news/dq500-mqb-tcu-software-release


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Doesn't seem to be any, but as you can order via cable not an issue to get it from over the pond and DIY I'm sure.

Good to see some DSG options coming out but I would expect the 'D/S improvements' to be more specific if they are addressing things like shift time at various RPMs. No harm in asking but I would see it as a major marketing perk if the improvements were there!

I'm still being fairly good as only at 400 miles, but so far getting on well with D for pootling around and Dynamic/Manual for 90% of the time. I really like I can crawl up to a junction in 2nd though over the MK2 

I did try 'hold left paddle' kick-down and once and it put me at >6k rpm in 2nd  So that would be on a list of improvements I'd expect to see if shelling out.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

powerplay said:


> Just noticed this is now released.
> 
> No idea on UK availability however, can't find any Untronic dealers!
> 
> https://www.getunitronic.com/news/dq500-mqb-tcu-software-release


I run Unitronic engine files which were downloaded via the loaner tool.
This was a one off deal as Unitronic were using my engine as a test mule.
Good luck with trying to get the loaner tool, it may/will be difficult.

I also run a customised DQ350 to my requested driving requirements, supplied via HPA but I did have to post the mechatronic to them.
Steve


----------

